# Painting a desk - what type paint?



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Was it oil based Kilz or latex? I'd put an oil finish on a desk. It'll take the abuse better.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes, we'll need to know which Kilz to answer you properly


----------



## lilbuzz (Jul 10, 2007)

I misspoke. It was BIN shellac based primer.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Ah...an excellent choice
You are pretty much wide open for your paint choices, most anything can go over that stuff
But I'd suggest an enamel if possible
-More durable than just plain paint

A waterborne enamel such as Satin Impervo (Ben Moore) or Pro Classic (Sherwin Williams) would be a great choice

They also come in oil-based form, which have a slight edge in durability, but are slightly harder to use, have higher VOCs, and require solvents to clean up

Either/or would be good depending on what you feel comfortable with


----------

